# Looking to buy a tractor needing advice on size



## frdstang90 (Jun 23, 2020)

I am looking at tractors for use around the house and hunting club.   I had a Kubota B2710 years ago and loved it but had to sell when the economy went south.  I am going to be using it around the house to bushhog, scrape  driveway, plow garden and at the hunting club to bushhog and do foodplots.   I am looking at the Kubota LX2610 with a front loader.  The 26hp  is the largest without the diesel particulate filter and all the emissions mess. It is going to have hydrostatic drive transmission. Will  this be big enough or do I need to step up to the 33hp?


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 25, 2020)

How many acres of food plots?  How many acres of bushogging?  Those compact tractors cost more than a small utility size tractor (at least around here). I bet you could sneak into a 45/50hp utility tractor for the same money (possibly a shade more if you want HST).  Size is an issue if you don't have enough truck/trailer to pull it.  If you are doing more than an acre or 2, I would definitely be looking larger than 26hp.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 25, 2020)

I’d get atleast 40 hp if you plan on doing much


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 25, 2020)

I have an older Kabota l3000dt.
It's 32 hp and 4wd with a loader.
As long as you size your implements to the tractor you will be surprised how much a smaller hp tractor will do. It just takes longer.
It also can be easier to haul and store under cover because mine is not but about 7-8' tall at the ROPS.
And it's cheaper to keep tires on than my JD5065e..


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 25, 2020)

My buddy has a 26 HP Mahindra with 5 foot implements.  It is amazing what that little tractor can do.  He does all our bush hogging and food plots on 3 different hunting properties.  It does everything we need it too.  Definitely get the FEL as he moves a lot of downed trees, etc.... for us to keep our roads and logging roads clear.  Good luck, I hope to have a similar tractor some day myself.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jun 26, 2020)

benellisbe said:


> How many acres of food plots?  How many acres of bushogging?  Those compact tractors cost more than a small utility size tractor (at least around here). I bet you could sneak into a 45/50hp utility tractor for the same money (possibly a shade more if you want HST).  Size is an issue if you don't have enough truck/trailer to pull it.  If you are doing more than an acre or 2, I would definitely be looking larger than 26hp.



This is good advice...especially the towing.  Anything above a 40 hp or so will most likely require a heavier trailer and truck to tow with.  The FEL is an essential piece of a woods tractor to clear roads and do some minor clearing.  Remember...bigger tractor requires bigger equipment which means more $$$  Best of luck!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 26, 2020)

I just bought a 2610 and love it, I was surprised what it can do, I think it will be just fine for what you want to do.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 26, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> I have an older Kabota l3000dt.
> It's 32 hp and 4wd with a loader.
> As long as you size your implements to the tractor you will be surprised how much a smaller hp tractor will do. It just takes longer.
> It also can be easier to haul and store under cover because mine is not but about 7-8' tall at the ROPS.
> And it's cheaper to keep tires on than my JD5065e..



5065e/5075e with 16.9-28 tires is a shade aver 8' at the Cab height.  ROPS is actually an inch or 2 taller according to JD specs.  I have a workmaster 70 that is 98" to the top of the ROPS.  Tires are expensive.  I caught a piece of angle iron on a sidewall of a 5055d and put a tube in it 6 years ago.  still running great.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2020)

Last year I got the 4540  Mahindra 2 wheel drive. Hind sight the 4 wheel would of been better. 
It does great as is. Will use for many years I hope. 

If you don’t have a trailer the package deals for the littler tractors would be my  Choice 
Which ever brand u like.


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 26, 2020)

If you are patient and don't mind used you can get a 32hp or 38 hp HST kubota for 15ish. If you get an older one, you avoid most of the emissions stuff. I want to say it started in 15 or 16? So if its older than that, you're probably okay. The 32 and 38 are built on the same frame I believe, so why not take the extra 6hp?


----------



## TomC (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm in the same boat. Soon to be owner of an orange tractor.  Kubota incentives may change on July 1st, was told they would by a dealer yesterday. The LX2610 is on my list just don't like the digital dash. Can get a bare bones L2501 hydro for basically the same price. A LOT MORE CAPABLE TRACTOR due to the massive weight difference but for some the extra weight can be a negative. I'm looking for a something that can do double duty (tractor work and pull a finish mower and not mess up a large yard) so while I can get an L2501 Hydro for basically the same price as a LX2610, the LX or even the smaller B2601 might be a better fit for me. Haven't figured it out yet! Probably order something in July.

Pretty good $ incentives on the L2501 and B2601, not so much on the LX since its new although its basically a B2650. Make sure you talk to a few dealers. Kubota pricing is ALL OVER THE BOARD from one dealer to the next. If you go the used route the only Kubota to be wary of is the B3350. LOTS OF PROBLEMS with it due the emissions equipment on it. If you look at the new LX3310 which is basically a B3350 you notice a larger hood to accommodate the proven emission equipment that from my understanding is similar to the emission equipment that has a solid track record in similar hp but larger framed chassis like a L3301.


----------



## ScottA (Jul 17, 2020)

I purchased a new Kubota L3901HST with a FEL about 4 years ago. At the time it was the highest horsepower compact tractor they made. I wanted to stay with a compact sized tractor because even though I may only tow it once a year, I am towing it with a 2004 F150 FX4, not diesel power F250. It has served me well and I haven't had any issues with the DPF.


----------



## pkp844 (Sep 10, 2020)

I just bought a 2013 Mahindra 28XL, 28 hp gear driven with about 24/25hp at PTO. came with FEL/mower/boxblade. found on FB marketplace for $11,750.

was not sure about HP needs at first, but it does great and being compact it fits in small places in the woods.


----------



## SwampMoss (Sep 17, 2020)

I thought I would add to this post.  I purchased a brand new Kubota 3540 grand in 2012 time frame.  It has less than 400 hours on it.  The tractor started leaking hydraulic fluid from the sleeve for the front drive shaft.  Took it into the shop because to it fix you have to pull the tractor apart.  The total cost for the repair $2350.  I had always been told to buy orange.  Since my problem, I looked on line and it seems it is a common problem.  I may be in the market for a new tractor, because I can't spend $2300 every 400 hours.


----------

